# Julia Klöckner in "Hart aber fair extra" am 14.11.15 (111xCaps)



## Robe22 (18 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Politikerin


----------



## jowoe (19 Nov. 2015)

wunderschöne Frau


----------



## orgamin (19 Nov. 2015)

Politik kann auch schöne Beine haben. Auch wenn man sie kaum sieht. Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## tvgirlslover (19 Nov. 2015)

Ich finde sie sehr erotisch. Danke für die Caps


----------



## stefi (19 Dez. 2015)

Für ne Politikerin echt sexy


----------



## Er1957 (19 Dez. 2015)

ich finde sie auch sehr sympathisch und nett!!


----------



## willy wutz (28 Dez. 2015)

Das sie auf hart steht war klar...


----------



## sananelan (8 Feb. 2020)

:thx::thx:


----------



## Nylonalex786 (6 Okt. 2021)

Schaut schon sexy aus.


----------



## Punisher (11 Okt. 2021)

ja ja, die Optik täuscht über einige Mankos hinweg


----------

